

You Don't Need VC Money to Build a Great Product - allanjenn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/williamcraig/2014/11/21/you-dont-need-vc-money-to-build-a-great-product/?utm_content=bufferc3823&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
mindcrime
_And even if you’re successful, your new partners will be heavily involved in
just about every decision that concerns strategy and direction._

This sounds like the best reason of all to avoid VC. I don't know about you,
but I don't need some wannabe who think he/she is a brilliant strategist, but
who knows nothing about our business, our market(s), our technology, our
mission, our values, or anything else, coming in and trying to dictate our
strategy. As far as I'm concerned, all I would really want from a VC would be
money, and - if they _actually_ have useful connections - some introductions /
emails / phone calls to help us get in the door with prospective customers.
But strategy? Thanks, but no thanks. That's the founding team's job, IMO.

~~~
allanjenn
I think you're very accurate on your perception about it

